# Glossiest, durable, no sling 5 litre bulk tyre dessing



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

I know this has been asked and covered so many times, and by now id say everyone is fed up of my asking about tyre dressing, but I am obsessed with glossy tyres. I am looking for something solvent based that will be durable. I currently have:

Autosmart highstyle
Trafalgar super rubber dressing

Anyone found anything glossier in bulk than these two, that are durable and dont sling.


----------



## tomhjnr (Dec 29, 2012)

Espuma RD50


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

alex_carroll99 said:


> I am obsessed with glossy tyres.


You seem quite obsessed sir
Seven posts and all to do with tyre dressing.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

bleedin bonkers


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Highstyle should do the job


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Any Trafalger stuff to sell alex??


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stick with the Highstyle the RD50 is very very similar.


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Any Trafalger stuff to sell alex??


Unfortunately not! I'm sure you can get it quite easy, just search trafalgar on google and see if you can get it in your area!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Unfortunately not! I'm sure you can get it quite easy, just search trafalgar on google and see if you can get it in your area!


Yeah seen it before and was at there stall at truckfest,what one is it i should get?? is it decent though??


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Luke M said:


> You seem quite obsessed sir
> Seven posts and all to do with tyre dressing.


Yeah sorry for wrecking heads, just like shiny tyres! That and clean glass!


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Yeah seen it before and was at there stall at truckfest,what one is it i should get?? is it decent though??


I only got a sample off a mate to try it and found it very good! It's the same colour as highstyle but smells stronger if you get me!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> I only got a sample off a mate to try it and found it very good! It's the same colour as highstyle but smells stronger if you get me!


Yeah some man and it looked the same colour when i seen it as the AS HS stuff,i am sick of trying to get a decent brand :wall: was looking online there at one i haven't tried


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Yeah some man and it looked the same colour when i seen it as the AS HS stuff,i am sick of trying to get a decent brand :wall: was looking online there at one i haven't tried


Yeah just looking for something that's real glossy and dry to the touch that lasts a while! To be honest though highstyle and the trafalgar dressing are very good, and are the best I've found out of all the one I've tried!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Yeah just looking for something that's real glossy and dry to the touch that lasts a while! To be honest though highstyle and the trafalgar dressing are very good, and are the best I've found out of all the one I've tried!


Cheers alex :thumb: hope your as fussy as me though 

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/dressings-autojoy-long-life-rubber-cleaner-tyre-dressing-5ltr-p-50.html

Was looking at this ^^


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> Any Trafalger stuff to sell alex??


Ive got a glossy tyre dressing send me your address tell me what you think.
Ill not say what it is or price till you've used it i like it though.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Ive got a glossy tyre dressing send me your address tell me what you think.
> Ill not say what it is or price till you've used it i like it though.


Some man :thumb:


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Yeah sorry for wrecking heads, just like shiny tyres! That and clean glass!


I've got to admit that I'm the same, shiny tyres can make almost anything look respectable! How do you find the Highstyle in terms of looks and durability? I've been using it a while now but never seem to get the same results as others do.


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

2 or more coats of HS is the key I put 1 light coat on let it dry then 1 good coat always look good but leave it a good 30 mins before you drive if you need to be away quick buff off with mf


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Cheers alex :thumb: hope your as fussy as me though
> 
> http://www.autojoy.co.uk/dressings-autojoy-long-life-rubber-cleaner-tyre-dressing-5ltr-p-50.html
> 
> Was looking at this ^^


Have seen this pop up on google quite a bit when looking for what I want, but have not tried it,if you do try it let me know how it is! And yeah im so fussy especially about tyres and glass!!


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

chrisc said:


> Ive got a glossy tyre dressing send me your address tell me what you think.
> Ill not say what it is or price till you've used it i like it though.


Is it similar to highstyle in terms or texture and looks? Want to let us in on what it is and I might try some!?


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lugy said:


> I've got to admit that I'm the same, shiny tyres can make almost anything look respectable! How do you find the Highstyle in terms of looks and durability? I've been using it a while now but never seem to get the same results as others do.


Yeah you are so right I agree! Yeah it seems to be quite durable and looks good, as another poster said below, ideally it should be applied to a dry tyre with more than one coat but applied very thin. Would love to see a tyre dressing that dries up quick on a wet tyre that leave a nice shine, ive found trafalgar to be the best for this so far.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Contour from Concept chemicals.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Porta said:


> Contour from Concept chemicals.


Seems like its not available


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Seems like its not available [/QUOTE
> 
> Did you end up trying anything from auto joy?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> M4D YN said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like its not available [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> alex_carroll99 said:
> 
> 
> > No,got it in my basket though and had a great chat with the owner :thumb:
> ...


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Porta said:


> Contour from Concept chemicals.


picked some up today at a local motor factors! will let you know what i think of it!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> picked some up today at a local motor factors! will let you know what i think of it!


Nice,size?? cost ??


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Nice,size?? cost ??


Got it in a 5l, think thats the smallest you can get it in! It was slightly more expensive than the likes of highstyle or trafalgar! It cost me 50 euro for 5 litres, but I don't mind the price if it is glossy, durable and doesn't sling!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Got it in a 5l, think thats the smallest you can get it in! It was slightly more expensive than the likes of highstyle or trafalgar! It cost me 50 euro for 5 litres, but I don't mind the price if it is glossy, durable and doesn't sling!


Sounds wicked,any chance you can supply me with some for a fee??


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Sounds wicked,any chance you can supply me with some for a fee??


Im sure that I could but the only thing is I'm in Ireland so don't know the cost of posting this to the UK and also not sure on the best way to bottle and package it? Can you not get this product in the UK at all? I would have no problem sending it to you but it could work out very expensive for such a small amount of the product.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Im sure that I could but the only thing is I'm in Ireland so don't know the cost of posting this to the UK and also not sure on the best way to bottle and package it? Can you not get this product in the UK at all? I would have no problem sending it to you but it could work out very expensive for such a small amount of the product.


Hence the Euro's lol caught me out there and thanks,i see your point and no could not find it


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Hence the Euro's lol caught me out there and thanks,i see your point and no could not find it


Yeah I think you would be better off trying to find someone with a bit in the UK! I am surprised at that, usually the UK have a better selection of this kind of stuff. If you go on to www.conceptchemicals.com you should see down the bottom of the page it has their address and contact details if you want to contact them to find a supplier of the product.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Yeah I think you would be better off trying to find someone with a bit in the UK! I am surprised at that, usually the UK have a better selection of this kind of stuff. If you go on to www.conceptchemicals.com you should see down the bottom of the page it has their address and contact details if you want to contact them to find a supplier of the product.


Yeah its weird as i used it in the past with working for big car garages as a valeter,but not chasing them up,that's there job to market it :wall:


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Yeah its weird as i used it in the past with working for big car garages as a valeter,but not chasing them up,that's there job to market it :wall:


Thats fair enough! What did you think of it when you used to use it?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alex_carroll99 said:


> Thats fair enough! What did you think of it when you used to use it?


Sorry,used there products and even if i did,doubt i'd remember them,over 10 year ago :thumb:


----------

